# so this Blue Lacy walks into a bar...



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs (Dec 8, 2016)

I have no idea what my buddy is doing with his Blue Lacy,
a hog and a little boat.  I laughed so hard, had to share.

please comment if you have an idea


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 9, 2016)

Where is the Like button?


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 16, 2016)

Those Lacy dogs always find a way to get in on the action.


----------

